# Treiber kann nicht initialisiert werden?



## Danizio (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo....
Ich habe ein NEC DVD-RW ND-3500AG  DVD brenner...

Als ich gestern meinen PC anmachte, wurde das Laufwerk im Arbeitsplatz nicht mehr angezeigt. Im Gerätemanager wird eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt --> "Treiber kann nicht initialisiert werden"

Jetzt hab ich schon das halbe Netz nach neuen Treibern abgesucht, konnte nichts finden...  Wär sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe da ich gerade jezz anfangen wollte mit sicherheitskopien

Gruß Danizio


----------



## octo124 (3. Oktober 2005)

Deinstalliere im Gerätemanager - IDE/ATAPI beide IDE-Controller, beende alle Progs, starte PC neu und dann schau mal, obs wieder da ist.


----------

